#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Учения по Калачакра-тантре в Москве. Посвящения, ритуалы, комментарии

## Шерап

*Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо и монахи из непальского монастыря Джонанг Недон Тактен Щедуп Чойкор Чолинг 
проведут посвящения Калачакры и Ваджрасаттвы (дженанг) и даруют учения по Калачакра-тантре в Москве с 8 по 9 ноября 2014 года.*

*Программа мероприятий:*
8 ноября (суббота)
15:00-15:30 ритуал четырех сторон света
15:30-16:30 введение в тантру Калачакры
16:30-17:15 посвящение (дженанг) Ваджрасаттвы
17:15-17:30 перерыв
17:30-18:30 передача (лунг) и комментарии на подготовительные практики (нендро) Калачакры
18:30-19:30 совместная практика нендро с Ламой и монахами

*9 ноября (воскресенье)*15:00-15:30 молитва о перерождении в Шамбале
15:30-16:30 учение по посвящению Калачакры
16:30-17:15 посвящение (дженанг) Калачакры
17:15-17:30 перерыв
17:30-18:30 комментарий на Стадию Зарождения (Керим) Калачакры
18:30-19:30 ритуал подношения Цог Калачакры 

*Условия участия*
 Стоимость входного билета составляет 500 рублей.

*Место проведения*
 Центр «Шамбала»: Москва, ул. Марксистская, д. 9 (или Абельмановская, д. 8, зданиенаходится на пересечении улиц)
Веб-сайт: http://www.shambala-center.ru Ст. м. «Пролетарская», 1-й вагон из центра, из стеклянных дверей идти в самый дальний выход из метро налево, выход на улицу направо, на углу вывеска «Центр "Шамбала"».

*Контакты:*
http://www.jonangpa.ru. E-mail: jonangpa@mail.ru. 
Телефон организаторов: 8 (906) 725-51-51

----------

Гошка (05.11.2014)

----------


## Шерап

*6 ноября в дхарма-центре «Джонангпа» состоятся ритуалы с участием ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо и монахов из непальского монастыря Джонанг Недон Тактен Щедуп Чойкор Чолинг.* 

*Программа:*
19:00-20:00 большой ритуал Махакалы (Гонпо).
20:00-21:00 подношение Цог Таранатхи

*Контакты:*
дхарма-центр «Джонангпа» (Москва, метро "Партизанская", ул. Окружной проезд, дом 16.)
http://www.jonangpa.ru. E-mail: jonangpa@mail.ru. 
Телефон организаторов: 8 (906) 725-51-51

----------


## Шерап

В непальском монастыре традиции Джонанг

----------

Нико (06.11.2014)

----------


## Шерап



----------

